# Waiting To Try Sept/Oct 2014 :)



## dcm_mw12

Hey ladies I wanted to create this thread for the ladies who are waiting to conceive in September/October. A place where we can share thoughts, tips, ideas, and just about anything. Just a fun and supportive thread while we wait these 7 months out. 

I will be TTC baby #1. Im 21 and my OH is 20. Im currently in school pursuing a bachelors degree, hoping to graduate in 2015. The reason Im waiting is because I want to catch up on bills and have everything squared away. I just got a new job and I would like to have a least 5,000 saved up before stating TTC. The other reason is because Im somewhat in debt and I just want the whole security o being able to provide for baby. Im currently not on any birth control because of past experiences that weren't so great, but I was thinking of getting the patch for a couple of months. Any ladies have experience with the patch as a BC method? 

So ladies just introduce yourself and share this lovely journey together.:flower:


----------



## Radiance

Hi! We have quite a lot in common!! My OH and I will most likely be trying in September. Our doctors want us to wait a full year, so between August (our son being stillbirth) to December (our newest miscarriage). Our next pregnancy will be lucky #8 and praying for my rainbow!!

It has been hard knowing I need to wait. It took a long time to get pregnant with Elijah and we used nothing so knowing now that we need to watch what we do is hard. While I wait I am trying to finish up my two degrees, hopefully start getting closer to buying our dream house.. overall just getting ready for the happiest times of our lives. :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Welcome radiance. I'm sorry about your loss in your previous pregnancies. What kind of degrees are your pursuing? I think it's great using good distractions (like school) to pass the time of us waiting. Sometimes I get anxious to try but I'm willing to wait for the better. Btw nice meeting you.


----------



## apreslaube

We are planning to start TTC #1 (and only one lol) in September as well, though I would love to get pregnant in November so that the baby could be due in August. Both OH and I are born in August (9th and 12th). That would be the best birthday present EVER!!!

I'm in school as well, finishing up my masters. Thank God it is almost done, this has not been fun . It's especially annoying because every once in a while there are group projects, and I am stuck with people who shouldn't have graduated high school. I would definitely agree that it is a big distraction!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Welcome apreslaube. Omg my original ttc date was November too because I wanted a August baby but OH and I agreed on September so we could have a June baby.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi! :flower:

I'm WTT until October for #4, although we will be trying for my OH's first. :) I have a 5 1/2 year old son and a 4 year old daughter from a previous relationship. I also had another daughter with my kids' dad, but we lost her to SIDS when she was almost four months old. She would be a little over two right now.

I have a new job (as an infant teacher at a daycare) and school to keep me busy. Plus my kids of course. :D 

Hopefully this wait goes by quickly. Although the closer I get to it, the more nervous I get. Nice to meet you all! 

Sorry to heaf about your losses, Radiance.:hugs:


----------



## dcm_mw12

In April I'm going to start taking a prenatal vitamin. I'm considering the vitafusion prenatal gummies but they don't contain iron. Do you ladies have any iron supplement recommendations that I can take with these gummies?


----------



## Radiance

dcm_mw12 said:


> Welcome radiance. I'm sorry about your loss in your previous pregnancies. What kind of degrees are your pursuing? I think it's great using good distractions (like school) to pass the time of us waiting. Sometimes I get anxious to try but I'm willing to wait for the better. Btw nice meeting you.

Teaching (specifically elementary) and nursing! I'm starting to look in on high risk obstetrics and NICU. I agree, there are many days I don't want to wait however I know waiting will benefit in other ways. 



aidensxmomma said:


> Hi! :flower:
> 
> I'm WTT until October for #4, although we will be trying for my OH's first. :) I have a 5 1/2 year old son and a 4 year old daughter from a previous relationship. I also had another daughter with my kids' dad, but we lost her to SIDS when she was almost four months old. She would be a little over two right now.
> 
> I have a new job (as an infant teacher at a daycare) and school to keep me busy. Plus my kids of course. :D
> 
> Hopefully this wait goes by quickly. Although the closer I get to it, the more nervous I get. Nice to meet you all!
> 
> Sorry to heaf about your losses, Radiance.:hugs:


Thank you and so sorry for the loss of your daughter!! It's great having so much in common with everyone here!


----------



## Radiance

dcm_mw12 said:


> In April I'm going to start taking a prenatal vitamin. I'm considering the vitafusion prenatal gummies but they don't contain iron. Do you ladies have any iron supplement recommendations that I can take with these gummies?

I would have to double check the brand but I took prenatal gummies with Elijah because I literally couldn't swallow pills at a certain month of pregnancy and after. I am now scared to take gummy prenatals because of his stillbirth and then I took the same ones with Hope (miscarried in October). It's silly but something that just happens when you lose a baby/child


----------



## castana

Im going to try august 2014 for my 1st cant wait


----------



## KelWin

I'm also going to be TTC this Sept. How many of us is there now? lol


----------



## Radiance

KelWin said:


> I'm also going to be TTC this Sept. How many of us is there now? lol

You're #6!! ;) :wave:


----------



## KelWin

Radiance said:


> KelWin said:
> 
> 
> I'm also going to be TTC this Sept. How many of us is there now? lol
> 
> You're #6!! ;) :wave:Click to expand...

Okay, so out of 6, how many are Aussies.....? Just me?


----------



## lucylu79

Hi there!

I too am waiting until sept for baby no 2, no 1 will be 3 in April and we saved money to have 6 months maternity so this time I want the 9 so starting to save already!

We go on hols sept 1st for ten days so hopefully I will be ovulating towards the end of hols. I caught second month trying with little one so I hope the next happens as quick!


----------



## sweetmere

Hi! I'll hopefully be TTC #2 in October. I'm 23 & DH is 26 soon to be 27. We had our first baby March 20th of last year. She will be 19 months when we start trying for bubba or sister.

Right now I am suffering from hypothyroidism. I've been told I almost certainly have Hashimoto's disease but haven't been formally diagnosed yet. I go to the endocrinologist hopefully this week or next. I am absolutely miserable and have anxiety and many days that I'm depressed. At first I thought it was PPD but now I am convinced it was mostly general depression caused by hypo...I have a ton of new symptoms and it has been a horrible year. So hopefully this all gets straightened out in time to TTC later this year!

I'm currently a SAHM and hopefully will have a job in the next few months. I love Harry Potter, The Walking Dead, & Pretty Little Liars. I am also a huge bookworm :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Welcome everyone , so nice to meet you. Sorry I haven't been posting I just got offered a job after being out of work for a month and a half. I'm so excited about being able to work again. How have you ladies been ? 

Btw I purchased the big bottom of vitafusions women's complete multivitamin gummy. I just started taking them today , I'll began taking prenatals sometime in May.


----------



## apreslaube

Geeze Sweetmere, we have a lot in common. I've been on the brink of hypothyroidism a few times. I'm dealing with it now - I hope I can turn it around. I need to get to the endocrinologist. I wasn't able to go last year cause of insurance crap. I have depression and anxiety that I know is caused by environmental stuff but I wouldn't be surprised if my thyroid is making it worse. It runs in both sides of my family.

Harry Potter is like my favorite thing ever. I love The Walking Dead! I am taping it right now in favor of watching the Beatles tribute.


----------



## KelWin

Yay Mums for Harry Potter!!!!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

How's everyone?


----------



## BumpySomeday

Hey girls, hope I can join you :wave:

I'm 25 (next week, ew!) and DH is 29 this year. DH wants to NTNP in September but due to starting my new job in a few months (yay) I am going to try to hold off until December!

Someone mentioned being in a Masters program with imbecile group members (I completely agree!) :haha: I graduate with masters in 2.5 months!

So we are only waiting until I am at my job 6 months so I can gain full paid maternity leave because it's better than the state's policy. But... if it happened, we're ready otherwise :) & because we use the pull out method, I'm currently in the 2ww.. freaking out, haha. As usual.. although it is a pretty reliable method (been doing it for 7 months now)!!


----------



## sweetmere

apreslaube: That is awesome! Not about the hypo of course, just having a bunch in common. I *just* went off birth control, it's been almost two weeks. I feel a bit better, but of course I've said that before and it was just a phase. I have to drink 2-3 cups of coffee a day to even feel like a normal human being...or else I just lay around allllllll day. TWD is awesome - can't wait for this week's episode!

& of course I'll never stop loving Harry Potter. Nearly time to read all of the books for the zillionth time! They're the only series that will absolutely never get old.


----------



## Radiance

I got my surprise positive today!


----------



## KelWin

Radiance said:


> I got my surprise positive today!

Congrats!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## dcm_mw12

How's everyone been so far?


----------



## msp_teen

Hi ladies! My name is Maeghan, I am 21 will be 22 in June! I have a 3 year old (b-day May 11th 2010) and a 9 month old (b-day June 4th, 2013). My fiance and I have been together, this year makes 7 years, he'll be 23 in April and we want to try for number three in October of this year. He is a cop and I am in College to get my B.S in Health & Wellness, I just love my children and I'm excited about expanding our family. I'm hoping for a little girl this go around, but I'll be just as happy with another boy. Only thing thats a little scary is having two under two...hope we don't drive ourselves nuts! Nice to meet you all and I hope our wait is a swift one!

** I also had a successful VBAC last year with my second son, if anyone wants to know how that went I'd be glad to share!


----------



## sweetmere

Nice to meet you! I am definitely interested! I'm going for a VBAC (although I am nervous about doing it in this area). I *want* a home birth, but my husband isn't comfortable with it. Next choice would be a birth center birth, but legally not possible in my state, so hospital birth it is :(


----------



## dcm_mw12

Welcome msp_teen. Glad to have you as a part of this group.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone, can I join in? 

We will be hoping to TTC #2 in October. We already have an almost 2 year old and although I would have liked to have them a bit closer together we decided to wait a bit longer for financial and health reasons. So we decided to give ourselves until July this year to get on track with those things and I thought that perhaps we should make that our goal to start getting ready to TTC, start taking prenatal vitamins etc because if we were to conceive in August our 1st and 2nd's birthdays would be very close. Because we were lucky with #1 and conceived straight away I thought October might be better to actually start TTC. I am also going to look into the gender swaying as I'd really like a girl. It won't be a huge deal if we had another boy (I've already found a name for both that I love) but if I can give it the best shot, then why not? So July is a good time I think to start charting etc. 

Anyway, I won't ramble on too much. Looking forward to chatting with everyone. 

xo


----------



## dcm_mw12

Welcome poppiebug, I think July is great to start charting. I heard that charting 3 months before ttc to good (so I've heard).


----------



## aidensxmomma

Welcome to everyone who's new! :wave:

I am sooooo impatient for October to come. Especially since my best friend just found out she's pregnant with her second. I am really happy and excited for her but also super jealous. Hopefully I will be pregnant before her baby is born. Lol. 

I want to start charting but I want to ntnp before actually ttc, and I think charting will mAke me crazy. I am going to take prenatals before we start...how soon before TTC do you start taking them?


----------



## dcm_mw12

aidensxmomma said:


> Welcome to everyone who's new! :wave:
> 
> I am sooooo impatient for October to come. Especially since my best friend just found out she's pregnant with her second. I am really happy and excited for her but also super jealous. Hopefully I will be pregnant before her baby is born. Lol.
> 
> I want to start charting but I want to ntnp before actually ttc, and I think charting will mAke me crazy. I am going to take prenatals before we start...how soon before TTC do you start taking them?

I had read on numerous sites that it's recommended to take prenatal pills at least 3 or 6 months before ttc. I can't remember the exact time but It was one if the two. Ugh I know the feeling I'm just so ready for October to come too, a good friend of mine in pregnant and I'm so envious but at the same time I'm so happy for her because this is something she's been waiting on and she suffered from a MC previously to this.


----------



## aidensxmomma

dcm_mw12 said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to everyone who's new! :wave:
> 
> I am sooooo impatient for October to come. Especially since my best friend just found out she's pregnant with her second. I am really happy and excited for her but also super jealous. Hopefully I will be pregnant before her baby is born. Lol.
> 
> I want to start charting but I want to ntnp before actually ttc, and I think charting will mAke me crazy. I am going to take prenatals before we start...how soon before TTC do you start taking them?
> 
> I had read on numerous sites that it's recommended to take prenatal pills at least 3 or 6 months before ttc. I can't remember the exact time but It was one if the two. Ugh I know the feeling I'm just so ready for October to come too, a good friend of mine in pregnant and I'm so envious but at the same time I'm so happy for her because this is something she's been waiting on and she suffered from a MC previously to this.Click to expand...

Thanks. :) I thought it was around 3-6 months but wasn't sure.

It seems like everyone around me is pregnant...my best friend, my other best friend, my OH's sister...plus multiple friends from high school and facebook friends. Im losing my mind waiting. :haha: Both of my best friends have suffered losses (one had an early miscarriage a few months ago). So I'm happy for them and I get new nieces or nephews :D


----------



## williamscott3

It will be good.


----------



## msp_teen

Hi ladies, I'm anxious for October as well! Little nervous and very excited, it's only nerve wracking because my youngest will only be 15 months old when we start trying to conceive, I hope having two very young babies won't be too much on my oldest who will be 5 by the time the baby would be born. My fiance, is so excited and always tells me how he wants a big family, I am extremely happy and excited too....just nervous, lol! How do you all think it'll be with two young kids, Marco will be 2 at the time of the baby's birth and my eldest, like I stated about 5. Can we say chaos...lol!


----------



## aidensxmomma

msp_teen said:


> Hi ladies, I'm anxious for October as well! Little nervous and very excited, it's only nerve wracking because my youngest will only be 15 months old when we start trying to conceive, I hope having two very young babies won't be too much on my oldest who will be 5 by the time the baby would be born. My fiance, is so excited and always tells me how he wants a big family, I am extremely happy and excited too....just nervous, lol! How do you all think it'll be with two young kids, Marco will be 2 at the time of the baby's birth and my eldest, like I stated about 5. Can we say chaos...lol!

Aiden was 16 months old when Mady was born. It was a little rough for a while having two under two, but I wasn't out of "baby mode" yet, so it wasn't a super difficult adjustment...the lack of sleep was the hardest part. When Seraphina was born, Mady was almost 2 1/2 and Aiden was 3 1/2. I really liked the age gap between Mady and Sera because I still wasn't completely out of baby mode, but my older kids were more independant and sleeping through the night, so I was able to get a little more sleep and not have to worry too much about Aiden and Mady while I fed Seraphina or something like that. Plus, they just adored their baby sister and were really excited to help out with her (bring diapers or bottles, etc.). When I have another, Aiden will be at least 7 and Mady will be at least 5, so I'm anxious to see what having a big age gap will be like. When I have my fourth, I will start trying again around a year after that, hoping for another two(ish) year age gap. :)


----------



## msp_teen

aidensxmomma said:


> msp_teen said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm anxious for October as well! Little nervous and very excited, it's only nerve wracking because my youngest will only be 15 months old when we start trying to conceive, I hope having two very young babies won't be too much on my oldest who will be 5 by the time the baby would be born. My fiance, is so excited and always tells me how he wants a big family, I am extremely happy and excited too....just nervous, lol! How do you all think it'll be with two young kids, Marco will be 2 at the time of the baby's birth and my eldest, like I stated about 5. Can we say chaos...lol!
> 
> Aiden was 16 months old when Mady was born. It was a little rough for a while having two under two, but I wasn't out of "baby mode" yet, so it wasn't a super difficult adjustment...the lack of sleep was the hardest part. When Seraphina was born, Mady was almost 2 1/2 and Aiden was 3 1/2. I really liked the age gap between Mady and Sera because I still wasn't completely out of baby mode, but my older kids were more independant and sleeping through the night, so I was able to get a little more sleep and not have to worry too much about Aiden and Mady while I fed Seraphina or something like that. Plus, they just adored their baby sister and were really excited to help out with her (bring diapers or bottles, etc.). When I have another, Aiden will be at least 7 and Mady will be at least 5, so I'm anxious to see what having a big age gap will be like. When I have my fourth, I will start trying again around a year after that, hoping for another two(ish) year age gap. :)Click to expand...

Thanks for that! I thought that since my youngest won't be that much older that it would be an easier adjustment than waiting around and getting in the habit of all night sleeping again. I really want for my second and third to be closer in age which is why we're choosing to try sooner for our third rather than wait as long as we did with my first and second. I'm very excited to have them all a bit close in age rather than huge age gaps, but I do plan to have a forth down the road, and that will definitely be a pretty big age gap however!


----------



## MissN8

Hi girls i will be ttc from october want to sway for a girl so going to chart and all that to track ovulation. It will be my first and i have waited a long time. Very excited &#55357;&#56842; finding it hard to wait these last few months tho trying to save money to cover maternity leave and to get some house improvements finished.


----------



## dcm_mw12

MissN8 said:


> Hi girls i will be ttc from october want to sway for a girl so going to chart and all that to track ovulation. It will be my first and i have waited a long time. Very excited &#65533;&#65533; finding it hard to wait these last few months tho trying to save money to cover maternity leave and to get some house improvements finished.

Welcome MissN8 !


----------



## dcm_mw12

Is anyone else team green or yellow. I was thinking of not finding out the sex of the baby till birth but then again I don't know.


----------



## sweetmere

I want to be team green but hubby is very against it.

Just found out my SIL is pregnant with #3! My nephew is 6 and niece is 5. She's due in Nov/Dec (doesn't know. I think December, she thinks November haha). I'm super jealous! But excited. Hopefully I can help on the baby shower! It'll be fun, then it'll be my time soon hopefully!!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone, I totally posted in here then things got so busy I haven't had a chance to pop back in and catch up! 

It's great to have a place where we are all WTT about the same time. I too have lots of friends that are pregnant or TTC so it seems like it's babies all around. 

*dcm_mw12* - I am so impatient, I just couldn't go team yellow. I need to be organised with everything. We knew at 20 weeks that we were having a boy last time and told anyone who wanted to know, we just kept the name a secret for ourselves until he was born. We will most likely do the same with the next one as well. Although, I'm hoping we can get gender confirmation earlier next time. I do want a girl, but having a boy again won't kill me.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Yeah I'm half and half about this because I want to have everything organized as well. And I have a habit of baby shopping so the colors of items are important too but then again idk


----------



## msp_teen

I would love to go team yellow and wait til birth to find out however, my fiance will definitely not go for that as he hopes for a girl this time around too. He won't want to wait a second more than he has to.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Hey ladies how are you all doing?


----------



## sweetmere

Good here! Started AF today. I have pregnancy and baby fever sooooo bad! Trying to get dh to ttc in May. He said he would think about it. I wouldn't mind ttc this month but my SIL is due w/ #3 november 24 &idc being pregnant with her but for both of our sake I'd rather be due a few months after her so we can both have our time!!!


----------



## msp_teen

I'm having baby fever pretty bad too, but I really want that two year age gap between my kids and thats whats keeping me from throwing out my birth control pills. I don't want to try any sooner than October for that reason! I plan on coming off of birth control in September however, to ensure my system is clear of it for October, I'm very excited for it though!! I have a couple of girlfriends that just found out they're pregnant, which is also making me more motivated to wait. One is due in November and the other December, so hopefully at that time I'll be newly pregnant!


----------



## KelWin

I've just found out my best friend will be trying ttc with his missus around the same time as he's donating to me... We both think it'll be awesome to be pregnant at the same time, and how funny it would be if we go at the same time. Poor SD/her SO would be constantly running between the two rooms, lol, so we've decided if that happenes and there's no complications, we're gonna ask if we can labour in the same room. It also doesn't hurt that by then I'll be living a floor above them. :D


----------



## Heather.1987

Hi! Our tentative plan is to ttc #2 this fall when lo turns 9 months. Not 100% set but that's the plan this far! Took us 10 months ttc #1 so not looking forward to the process again and hope it doesnt last that long....thata kinda why I want to try a bit soon because I would rather have them closer than further out in age....but not sure I want an 18 month old and a newborn...and to be pg again already....so who knows...this is constantly on my mind!!!! :/


----------



## sweetmere

It took us 6 months and soy isos...hoping it isn't bad this time, I'm expecting longer. We are officially NTNP but I don't expect anything any time soon!!


----------



## Poppiebug

All good here, just counting down the days, lol. 

My little boy just turned 2 on the weekend, cannot believe how time flies when you are having fun. Really looking forward to him becoming a big brother and because he'll be at least 3 by then he'll understand more about it and hopefully things won't be too hard.


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi everyone! I guess I never saw this thread! I will be TTC # 3 in October! We will be swaying for a GIRL :pink:!


----------



## dcm_mw12

sweetmere said:


> It took us 6 months and soy isos...hoping it isn't bad this time, I'm expecting longer. We are officially NTNP but I don't expect anything any time soon!!

I have been doing the NTNP technique as well , I've been working to actually keep my mind off it because I've been so impatient about it sometimes. I and OH haven't had any type of intercourse since February so we've been holding off well. Just focusing on school, work, and getting financial stability at the moment.


----------



## karlilay

Hello, we've decided to start TTC no 3 in Sept. I'm sooo nervous!


----------



## lucylu79

We were meant to be ttc last oct and I was pretty disappointed to change it to a year later but I have to say time is actually flying by!

I think about it lots, keep thinking things like ' only 4 more cycles before trying' etc!

My best friend met the man of her dreams a little over a year ago and although they have set aug this year as the month to ttc, they are already npnt so we could be preggers at the same time!


----------



## skweek35

Hi all. Thought I would pop back onto this site and join this group. We are hoping to start ttcing in October. Took us 11 long months to get bfp last time. We were asked to wait the full 2 years before ttcing again due to the complications with dd's ecs. 
I really wouldn't mind ttcing now but so much to sorry out before we can start. Getting my implant out in 2 weeks time. We are also hoping to sell his house and buy or first house together. Definitely need a bigger house before #2 arrives. 
Looking forward to getting to know everyone on here.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Welcome everyone !


----------



## haylie_bbz

Hi everyone, i havent been on this site for a really long time. I am 23 and my partner is 34. Im hoping to ttc aug/sep/oct for baby #2. I currently have a little girl who will be 4 in july. Any idea when i should come off the pill to acheive this?


----------



## Poppiebug

haylie_bbz said:
 

> Hi everyone, i havent been on this site for a really long time. I am 23 and my partner is 34. Im hoping to ttc aug/sep/oct for baby #2. I currently have a little girl who will be 4 in july. Any idea when i should come off the pill to acheive this?

Hiya! I guess it would depend on how long you think (or how long it was before) that your cycle would return after the pill? You could get pregnant the very next month, or it could be a couple of months. 

I just started on my last pack of normal multivitamins (60 pack), once these are done I'll be onto the pregnancy ones, even though we are still aiming for TTC in October, I want to be on them a few months before so that is exciting. Also will start charting things around then too in hopes to make sure everything is spot on for our girl sway. I really do want a girl, but have been thinking lots about our boy name in case we have another boy. I am quite fond of the boys name we have so it really wouldn't matter. Also I guess I'm preparing myself mentally for another boy too. In saying that, I have had a few dreams recently and over the years where there's been a boy and a girl, so who knows?! lol. 

Hope everyone else is well. xo


----------



## dcm_mw12

I agree with poppiebug, I think it all depends on how long your cycles take to return back to normal once coming off the pill.


----------



## Pixie2014

Hi everyone. I think I can finally join this page! I have been extremely broody for a while now.

I am 23 years old, my fiancé is 33, we both work full time (although I am on a fixed term contact). In the midst of everything, we are ready to buy our first home too (we currently rent). 

My fiancé and I are due to get married in September, and we would love to have a honeymoon baby. I feel like we have been waiting to try for a very long time, but knowing we only have four months or so left is a blessing. As much as I am enjoying being engaged, I truly cannot wait to be a wife and mum!

Looking forward to counting down the days with you all, will hopefully see you all TTC soon! :)


----------



## haylie_bbz

In reply to poppiebug and dcm_mw12 before i was started on the pill (about 6 months ago) i had highly irregular periods ive had about 6 or 7 since my first at 11years of age. My last true period being 14th oct 2009.


----------



## dcm_mw12

haylie_bbz said:


> In reply to poppiebug and dcm_mw12 before i was started on the pill (about 6 months ago) i had highly irregular periods ive had about 6 or 7 since my first at 11years of age. My last true period being 14th oct 2009.

 I get exactly what you are saying , I had irregular periods for a year and probably about 2 months then I started on the pill to help make them regular again. I haven't taken the pills for about 3 months now and my periods are fairly normal.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Does anyone find it weird that I have already started planning a baby shower?


----------



## CarlyP

No! I already have my mum looking at patterns to make cloth nappies :)


----------



## JumpingIn

Checking in! I'm 26 with a 37-year-old partner. We'll be trying for our first! So exciting!


----------



## dcm_mw12

CarlyP said:


> No! I already have my mum looking at patterns to make cloth nappies :)

I know, I get so excited at the thought of it. I already have my themes picked out and everything.


----------



## upsy daisy1

hi everyone, can i join...

me and hubby are planning to ttc our second child between september and november, not sure yet. i was in this section near the end of last year as we were planning ttc end of 2013, beginning of 2014 but because of a few problems with health we decided to wait and we sort of just left it till further notice. but today i spoke to hubby and he said maybe we can start trying around october so yay here i am.:happydance: so excited but also scared. my daughter is 4, 5 in january and im so use to it being just the three of us and she is so independant now, its hard to imagine going back to baby mode:dohh: but i know i want a sibling for her and i feel we have left it long enough.... so bring on october!


----------



## CarlyP

Hello :flower:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Welcome everyone , so nice to meet you all ! :)


----------



## upsy daisy1

hey ladies... how are you all today. so today hubby told me he wants to start trying for a second baby in september so :happydance: we wernt sure if it would be september,october or november but he told me today he wants to start september. woop woop. just think we could be at the end of first tri by xmas!!!:blush::baby:


----------



## CarlyP

Woo hoo for Sept :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

upsy daisy1 said:


> hey ladies... how are you all today. so today hubby told me he wants to start trying for a second baby in september so :happydance: we wernt sure if it would be september,october or november but he told me today he wants to start september. woop woop. just think we could be at the end of first tri by xmas!!!:blush::baby:

Yay, so happy you guys have decided on a ttc date.


----------



## upsy daisy1

thank you girls..:thumbup: how are you today?


----------



## CarlyP

I'm confused, I chart to prepare for TTC in Sept, but had a 26 day cycle this month :shrug: it was 35 last month, I just don't understand my body!


----------



## sweetmere

Good here. On month 2 ttc. I'll probably still end up pregnant with or after most of you.

Carly are you recently off birth control?


----------



## CarlyP

sweetmere said:


> Good here. On month 2 ttc. I'll probably still end up pregnant with or after most of you.
> 
> Carly are you recently off birth control?

No been off it a year and a half, so you'd think I would have some idea by now. This morning it is just brown again, but hardly anything, am I right in thinking brown is old blood from previous cycle?


----------



## TOHARD2TRY

Me and my husband will be WTT aug/Sep as we both have been trying for 3 years and thought it will be for the best to let my body do its own thing :).. Good Luck to those who are trying xx


----------



## upsy daisy1

CarlyP said:


> I'm confused, I chart to prepare for TTC in Sept, but had a 26 day cycle this month :shrug: it was 35 last month, I just don't understand my body!

i know the feeling.i track my periods through an app where you put in the first and last day of period and it tells you your next estimated ovulation and period date,it does it through the average. some months its dead on and my cycle is 35 days.others its 32 or 28. ive come to the conclusion ive never been regular and i just try to go by symptoms of ovulation and listening to my body. i dont do temping or anything. i hope when it comes to ttc i can spot the monthly symptoms of ovulation.:wacko:


----------



## upsy daisy1

sweetmere said:


> Good here. On month 2 ttc. I'll probably still end up pregnant with or after most of you.
> 
> Carly are you recently off birth control?

how exciting to be ttc:happydance: sending lots of baby dust your way :baby::baby:


----------



## CarlyP

Well I read about spotting/light flow on fertility friend and in fact it is just spotting what I have, so I'm CD28/14dpo. Been spotting 5 days now. Going to speak to my GP tomorrow.


----------



## dcm_mw12

I'm getting a pap smear next week , I'm really scared. I know this is off topic but it still relates to the subject of waiting and it's just my thoughts lol. Should I be scared ?


----------



## CarlyP

I am having one on Thursday, nothing to be scared of :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

CarlyP said:


> I am having one on Thursday, nothing to be scared of :)

Thanks , I've been really psyched about this whole situation. I guess it's just weird having someone look at you that gave birth to you. (My doc gave birth to me and my mom lol).


----------



## CarlyP

dcm_mw12 said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> I am having one on Thursday, nothing to be scared of :)
> 
> Thanks , I've been really psyched about this whole situation. I guess it's just weird having someone look at you that gave birth to you. (My doc gave birth to me and my mom lol).Click to expand...

Wow, that must be nice to have a doctor that knows you and your family so well.


----------



## upsy daisy1

dcm_mw12 said:


> I'm getting a pap smear next week , I'm really scared. I know this is off topic but it still relates to the subject of waiting and it's just my thoughts lol. Should I be scared ?

Dont be scared.i know the feeling of being nervous .i had min&#281; a while ago and it was actually my first one.i hAVE to say i was very uncomfortable because the dr who done it was very rough, but it was ok.just take a big breathe and try relax. Lol a bit hard to do when you hAVE someone looking down there but at least it isnt a stranger to you and its someone you trust.i think thats great!!!


----------



## upsy daisy1

So over the last few weeks ive been applying for a job and i went for a trial a week or so ago.well today i met with the manager and i got the job which im so happy about but also im a bit worried i wont be able to start ttc in september. My hubby said to see how things go and how the job is but i feel a bit upset If i cant try in september.just wanted to get that out there as i dont hAVE anyone else to speak to about ttc.


----------



## CarlyP

upsy daisy1 said:


> So over the last few weeks ive been applying for a job and i went for a trial a week or so ago.well today i met with the manager and i got the job which im so happy about but also im a bit worried i wont be able to start ttc in september. My hubby said to see how things go and how the job is but i feel a bit upset If i cant try in september.just wanted to get that out there as i dont hAVE anyone else to speak to about ttc.

Congratulations on your new job :happydance:

What are the terms of your contract? Would you be OK to get pregnant in the first couple of months of been there? You could speak to your manager about your plans and see what they say.


----------



## sweetmere

Pap smears aren't too bad. I've had I think 5 now by four different people. The easiest was a woman the first time and a man this last time. He will be my dr for this next pregnancy so I'm glad he's easy lol my last dr it hurt some. But honestly it's almost always fine :)

Upsy I don't think it is your employer's business if you plan on ttc. The only thing I would worry about is if you have to be there for a year to get maternity leave or something? But I'm in the usa.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Congrats on your job offer upsy ! I also agree with the other ladies, maybe look over the contract and understand the position of your job a little more. 

Thanks for the encouragement ladies , I'm not even all that nervous about it anymore.


----------



## kailynn

Hey! I'm Kaleigh, 21 in September and my df is 24 in October. We will be ttc #2 on our wedding night- September 6, 2014, so I can fit into my wedding dress, lol!
We habe a 6 month old daughter called MaKinley Grace who is our world. We would love to have another immediately but my already purchased dress has no room for a growing bump! 
I have never, and will never be on bc. We use the natural family planning. Our first was entirely planned, so it has worked out for us.
I am currently a sahm, and going back to school in the fall for nursing & a bit of accounting. He is a truck driver that is working towards owning a trucking businesss (hence my accounting degree).


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone, we have decided to put our TTC back a month until Nov, so just an extra month which is fine with me. I'll still pop my head in here and see how you are all doing though. :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Poppiebug said:


> Hi everyone, we have decided to put our TTC back a month until Nov, so just an extra month which is fine with me. I'll still pop my head in here and see how you are all doing though. :)

Awwwww :( at least you guys decided on a date. Good luck sweetie, and keep checking in your still welcomed.


----------



## dcm_mw12

kailynn said:


> Hey! I'm Kaleigh, 21 in September and my df is 24 in October. We will be ttc #2 on our wedding night- September 6, 2014, so I can fit into my wedding dress, lol!
> We habe a 6 month old daughter called MaKinley Grace who is our world. We would love to have another immediately but my already purchased dress has no room for a growing bump!
> I have never, and will never be on bc. We use the natural family planning. Our first was entirely planned, so it has worked out for us.
> I am currently a sahm, and going back to school in the fall for nursing & a bit of accounting. He is a truck driver that is working towards owning a trucking businesss (hence my accounting degree).

Welcome !! :)
Congrats on your wedding date , tracking your fertile days should help you in deciding which days to have intercourse on and which ones not to, but September will be here before you know it. Have you already started planning he wedding. 

Btw, I'm also a nursing major. Great field. I was thinking of taking some business courses as well but math just isn't for me.


----------



## kailynn

dcm_mw12 said:


> kailynn said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I'm Kaleigh, 21 in September and my df is 24 in October. We will be ttc #2 on our wedding night- September 6, 2014, so I can fit into my wedding dress, lol!
> We habe a 6 month old daughter called MaKinley Grace who is our world. We would love to have another immediately but my already purchased dress has no room for a growing bump!
> I have never, and will never be on bc. We use the natural family planning. Our first was entirely planned, so it has worked out for us.
> I am currently a sahm, and going back to school in the fall for nursing & a bit of accounting. He is a truck driver that is working towards owning a trucking businesss (hence my accounting degree).
> 
> Welcome !! :)
> Congrats on your wedding date , tracking your fertile days should help you in deciding which days to have intercourse on and which ones not to, but September will be here before you know it. Have you already started planning he wedding.
> 
> Btw, I'm also a nursing major. Great field. I was thinking of taking some business courses as well but math just isn't for me.Click to expand...

Thank you! We pretty much just bd whenever he is home a week out of a month, lol. So when it comes to ttc, we don't do a whole lot of tracking, etc. We just have fun with it. We have started planning, almost immediately after the engagement. We're meeting with our vendors next week and locking everything in so the rest is just purchasing decorations which we have already decided on!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Thats Great kailynn. Good luck again !

How's everyone else doing so far, the countdown is getting closer but seems so far away.


----------



## Teilana

It's going okay. Seems to be crawling by. Especially when I got to hold a 2day old squish today!


----------



## skweek35

awww a 2 day old! makes me soo broody!!! Our TTC date might be brought forward a month. Finally ready to put our house on the market. Estate agent coming on Wednesday evening! Eeekkk This bit is really exciting for me! Can't wait for our moving day (and haven't even found a new house yet!) Just want to move now already! 
So basically as soon as we move we will start TTCing! 
Oh and also had my stupid implant removed on Friday night. YAY so officially artifical hormone free again!! Now just to see what my body decides to do!


----------



## lucylu79

For me its like the days are dragging but the months are flying by! Can't believe its nearly June and I was originally TTC last Oct and back then how I thought our new date would never come!

I do have a question for you ladies though - Honest answers please.....

We go on hols on Sept 1st and the dream was to make a holiday baby. The way my periods are going though, I will be ovulating up until Aug 29th meaning the similar time in Sept. I also have my husbands brothers wedding to go to on Sept 27th.

Would you:
A/ Try in Aug - If we were so lucky to catch straight away i'd take not having a period on holiday over not drinking at the wedding and telling a little white lie anyday.

Or

B/ Wait until we get back from hols and try like the original plan. That way I don't have to worry about lying at the wedding, yes I have a period probably on holiday and we get 1 more month to save.

Yes I know the chances are slim to catch straight away but it only took 2 months the first time and i've been off birth control a lot longer than back then so it 'could' happen.

I just want like minded people to think about what they would do.

many thanks girlies!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Anyone else wants to work up until you can't work anymore. I know that when I finally conceive I wanted to at least work up until my 3rd trimester, preferably up to about 8 months. Idk, because then I don't want it to result on an early pregancy cause of it does then I just won't work. But I'm so used to working.


----------



## skweek35

I worked until 38 weeks when pregnant with #1. I did land up lazing at home for almost 4 more weeks! So glad I worked right to the end! I was going stir crazy by week 41!


----------



## sweetmere

I'd try sooner. You never know how long it will take.


----------



## CarlyP

I would wait and enjoy your holiday/wedding, or do NTNP for holiday and if it happens it happens.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Going to start charting this month up until September to get a clear understanding of my cycles. Plus I'll be aware of anything I would like to ask my physician about.


----------



## lucylu79

Ok, hubby and I chatted this weekend and he wants to wait until we are either on hol or more likely when we are back. I appreciate what he says, I would be wondering on hol was I/ wasn't I and it's our first family holiday abroad so my mind needs to be all about ds. So it's official, I will be ttc in sept as soon as I'm ovulating!


----------



## dcm_mw12

lucylu79 said:


> Ok, hubby and I chatted this weekend and he wants to wait until we are either on hol or more likely when we are back. I appreciate what he says, I would be wondering on hol was I/ wasn't I and it's our first family holiday abroad so my mind needs to be all about ds. So it's official, I will be ttc in sept as soon as I'm ovulating!

Yay :) :) glad you guys made an decision.


----------



## lucylu79

How are we all?

Another new month is here!!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

lucylu79 said:


> How are we all?
> 
> Another new month is here!!!

Yes I'm completely excited, can't believe June is here already. Time is moving quickly.


----------



## sweetmere

Okay here. Onto cycle 3 ttc, knew it would take awhile so I'm glad I didn't wait to ntnp this fall. :/ 

So...we still all have a good chance of being bump buddies...lol.


----------



## upsy daisy1

hey girls been a while since ive been on here.how are you all doing in your ttc wait? i started my prenatal vitamin last night which is exciting and generally trying to become healthy in my eating and activity. how are you all preparing? has anyone started vitamins yet? getting closer girls!!!!:thumbup::baby:


----------



## skweek35

Doing really well here. 
Our house in on the market! Had a few viewings and one offer( way below the asking price!) A few houses we are keeping in eye on for when we do sell our house! 
On the TTC front - Looks like my first 'Artificial hormone' free period is about to start! YAY so I can start charting my cycles till we have sold our house and are about ready to move! 
So all really good here! 
So looking forward to having a bump now! Have so many friends and colleagues with bumps and I'm getting a bit impatient now!


----------



## lucylu79

sweetmere said:


> Okay here. Onto cycle 3 ttc, knew it would take awhile so I'm glad I didn't wait to ntnp this fall. :/
> 
> So...we still all have a good chance of being bump buddies...lol.

These babies do tend to come when they say so don't they!

As a mum already does it upset you more each cycle or easier to accept that it just takes time sometimes?


----------



## lucylu79

upsy daisy1 said:


> hey girls been a while since ive been on here.how are you all doing in your ttc wait? i started my prenatal vitamin last night which is exciting and generally trying to become healthy in my eating and activity. how are you all preparing? has anyone started vitamins yet? getting closer girls!!!!:thumbup::baby:

Hiya! Ttc wait is going on good for me...lots going on ie months flying by!
I was going to ask actually.... Have people started with vitamins yet!?

I need to get my bottom in gear, fit, healthy, let's do it!


----------



## lucylu79

skweek35 said:


> Doing really well here.
> Our house in on the market! Had a few viewings and one offer( way below the asking price!) A few houses we are keeping in eye on for when we do sell our house!
> On the TTC front - Looks like my first 'Artificial hormone' free period is about to start! YAY so I can start charting my cycles till we have sold our house and are about ready to move!
> So all really good here!
> So looking forward to having a bump now! Have so many friends and colleagues with bumps and I'm getting a bit impatient now!

Hope your house sells soon! Buying and selling houses is soo stressful, although moving is however awful! ;)

Congrats with your ttc front - looking forward to chatting soon!


----------



## dcm_mw12

2 more months and 3 weeks ladies , it doesn't even seem like we have a lot time left.

Well I'm glad that in July I'll be finish with my cna training so I can start looking for a better job. Overall I really don't know what I want to do with myself, as far as career and I've been stressed out a lot about that lately. I wanted to do nursing for the money but it's just not for me and I can't force myself to do something I'm not passionate about even though it pays good.

Sorry ladies I had a moment , I just needed to vent and get this off my mind :)


----------



## luvmyfam

dcm_mw12 said:


> Anyone else wants to work up until you can't work anymore. I know that when I finally conceive I wanted to at least work up until my 3rd trimester, preferably up to about 8 months. Idk, because then I don't want it to result on an early pregancy cause of it does then I just won't work. But I'm so used to working.

Sorry I'm a little behind:blush:... I worked past my due date (40+4) with DS 1 and right up to my due date with DS 2 with no issues. I could have worked past with DS 2 but it was the week of Thanksgiving and I didn't want to:haha:. I'm a nurse and work 12 hour shifts at night. It really wasn't too bad, especially with DS 1. With DS 2 I was a little miserable:wacko:.


----------



## upsy daisy1

Im also planning to work till the end of the pregnancy even i f it means me dropping a few Hours near the end. I guess il see how it goes


----------



## lucylu79

My plan with my first was to work as long as I could but at month 7 I got awful restless legs which then developed into carpol tunnel so I wasn't sleeping, could barely feel my fingers and they were sausage fingers for sure!!

This time around i'm planning on finishing at the beginning of month 9 and enjoying some quality time with my son before his new brother or sister arrives!!


----------



## sweetmere

lucylu79 said:


> sweetmere said:
> 
> 
> Okay here. Onto cycle 3 ttc, knew it would take awhile so I'm glad I didn't wait to ntnp this fall. :/
> 
> So...we still all have a good chance of being bump buddies...lol.
> 
> These babies do tend to come when they say so don't they!
> 
> As a mum already does it upset you more each cycle or easier to accept that it just takes time sometimes?Click to expand...

Well it took us 8 months to conceive our daughter and it wasn't a long time in the grand scheme of things but it felt like forever! I took soy isoflavones to conceive her which is like clomid and I can't take it now because it negatively affects my thyroid. So I am just trying until we get offered clomid. I have some ovulation issues. I ovulate but not well...I think I know why but can't be 100% until we get bloodwork done. Hopefully in the next month?

Idk if it easier. Having a baby already makes time go by faster but as for having baby fever, seeing announcements and bumps. ..not easier!! Plus I wanted her to have a sibling 2 years younger so they'd be close but now idk if it will happen. But it happens when it happens...sucks but it's true.


----------



## dcm_mw12

luvmyfam said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else wants to work up until you can't work anymore. I know that when I finally conceive I wanted to at least work up until my 3rd trimester, preferably up to about 8 months. Idk, because then I don't want it to result on an early pregancy cause of it does then I just won't work. But I'm so used to working.
> 
> Sorry I'm a little behind:blush:... I worked past my due date (40+4) with DS 1 and right up to my due date with DS 2 with no issues. I could have worked past with DS 2 but it was the week of Thanksgiving and I didn't want to:haha:. I'm a nurse and work 12 hour shifts at night. It really wasn't too bad, especially with DS 1. With DS 2 I was a little miserable:wacko:.Click to expand...

Yeah I was thinking of doing the same thing but then again it all depends on my doctors order and whether he wants me to work or not because the work I do right now requires standing for 8 hours, always being active and lifting 50lbs.


----------



## upsy daisy1

hey girls, seems a little quiet in here:blush: how are you all doing? 

a little update on me... me and oh have decided to move our ttc date to august:happydance: but im hanging around here with you girls if you dont mind.im sure il still be trying when you all start ttc. but on a bad note i need a wisdom tooth removed before i start trying:cry:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Hey ladies I'm a little worried and in not sure if I'll be able to continue with this journey and I would like to sign it over to someone else. Well I haven't had my period for about 2 weeks and today I decided to take a hpt and it came back positive. I'm a little overwhelmed about the whole situation and also scared.


----------



## Willow82

Can I join too? :)

Me and OH are 32 and already have a beautiful 21 month old son and we will hopefully be trying for no.2 in September! I'm incredibly broody right now (especially as everyone around me seems to be preggers) and it feels like ages to wait. At the same time I'm really scared about the transition from 1 to 2. It seems a much more scary proposition than going from 0 to 1! I'm also worried about how we can afford it. We're already paying almost 500 quid a month in nursery fees as I work part time. We also don't own our own house and a second child would probably rule that out. But I really really want a second child and don't want to wait!!

I would also love to have a girl. I will have to look up gender swaying techniques as well although I don't know how effective they are!


----------



## Cupoftea3

Hi ladies,

Just read this thread as I too am wtt for round about the same time. Dcm_mw12, congratulations! That wonderful news, it sounds like you really wanted this to happen?! Have you taken just the one test or more yet and how are you doing? Looks like you don't need to figure out what career you want just yet, a brand new one is just beginning! Take it as it comes... Really happy for you x


----------



## sweetmere

Dcm, congratulations on your surprise bfp.


----------



## sweetmere

Willow, welcome!! :) I'm super broody as well which is funny because my baby is only 15 months old!! Haha

Update on me: I went to my obgyn and told him my issues and asked him when he would continue the testing they were doing on me while ttc my daughter and along with some really ignorant comments, he said he wouldn't until like February. So I get to try naturally until then. He wasn't rude, he just had no idea what he was talking about and said having no fertile cm is not a big deal, and that a short luteal phase doesn't exist which is bull.

So anyway like I said before...I'll still probably end up pregnant with or after most of you! Unless I take the soy isoflavones again...which I'm not supposed to do. Hmmmm.


----------



## AliciaKnits

Hi Ladies - I have not read the whole thread yet (will later today) but am excited to join in here. I haven't been on the forum long but really like this whole website ... I tried BabyCenter first and we all know how awful that is, so I thought I'd join you ladies across the pond even though I'm only here near Seattle :)

My Story: My name is Alicia, I am 30 and DH is 31. We have been married for almost 4 years this September. We have not actually been TTC yet these last few years. I was on Depo Provera for 3 years and had to take Provera to jump-start AF in order to take that. I have 'undiagnosed amennorhea'. Meaning, I've only had few periods since I was 13. I had a few in high school but not regularly, then in college was somewhat regular while living in a house with other girls, then was somewhat regular in my first full[-time job but not consistently. I've actually gone more years without a period than years with a period, if that makes sense. We (Doctor, DH and I) believe mine is triggered with pheramones rather than my own system. After my first full-time job ended in 2009, I didn't have a period at all for about 16 months before my doctor put me on Provera, in order to be put onto Depo Provera (ironic, but DH and I didn't want to 'accidentally' get pregnant our first few years of marriage). I went off Depo in September of 2013, because it started to affect my teeth enamel/chipped teeth and of course I had kept weight on and didn't lose any which are major side effects. I have not had AF on my own since September, and I'm not pregnant. Which means we will not try/not prevent this summer, but obviously if no AF = no ovulation = no pregnancy. And in September, as it would have been a year with no AF, I can go to the doctor and request a fertility specialist or meds because it would have been within their year of TTC with no babies/pregnancies. Oh the hoops to go through to conceive.

Anyway, despite that, why else wait until September/October? We have had very variable income/no jobs for the last three years while I got my MBA, and now DH has a somewhat steady variable income job, but I am currently self-employed. Our ultimate goal is to be debt free by September, go on our first trip since our honeymoon 4 years ago to Disneyland in October (completely paid for, no credit cards), and get pregnant that month. Ideally, I would also like to lose the 30 lbs I've gained since 2006 due to heavy stress (I was 112 when starting community college in 2002, now I'm 156 twelve years later ...), so this summer would give me enough time to try to lose at least a few pounds :)

I look forward to WTT with everyone this summer.


----------



## darkriver

Hi all. Were pretty much waiting until I am a few stone lighter.(I have gone from 12 stone 6 till 12 stone in four weeks.) Also theres a couple of things in our marriage we need to iron out.


----------



## lucylu79

dcm_mw12 said:


> Hey ladies I'm a little worried and in not sure if I'll be able to continue with this journey and I would like to sign it over to someone else. Well I haven't had my period for about 2 weeks and today I decided to take a hpt and it came back positive. I'm a little overwhelmed about the whole situation and also scared.

Oh wow congrats!!!!


----------



## lucylu79

Willow82 said:


> Can I join too? :)
> 
> Me and OH are 32 and already have a beautiful 21 month old son and we will hopefully be trying for no.2 in September! I'm incredibly broody right now (especially as everyone around me seems to be preggers) and it feels like ages to wait. At the same time I'm really scared about the transition from 1 to 2. It seems a much more scary proposition than going from 0 to 1! I'm also worried about how we can afford it. We're already paying almost 500 quid a month in nursery fees as I work part time. We also don't own our own house and a second child would probably rule that out. But I really really want a second child and don't want to wait!!
> 
> I would also love to have a girl. I will have to look up gender swaying techniques as well although I don't know how effective they are!

Same here - the 3rd fb baby announcement happened to me yesterday...I know my time will come (not that I'm the type to announce it on fb)
Yes the transition from 1-2 seems daunting on days...DS can have an amazing day and I can't wait to have No2 but other days he can be a brat and I think why the hell would I start again!!!

We will be saving from Sept onwards and like for DS I need to save enough money to have my mat leave so ideally about 3-4k, eeekkk!!!


----------



## Pixie2014

Hi all, it has been a while since I posted here but thought I would check in! H2B and I are due to get married in less than ten weeks. We will then be TTC for baby #1. We are both very excited (and terrified at the same time!). In terms of preparation, we have been for a preconception visit at the doctors and all went well. We are now taking Pregnacare His & Hers Conception (currently on offer at Tesco!) and I am also having an added Omega 3, 6 & 9 supplement. How are you all doing? Really looking forward to joining the TTC threads with you all. Getting more and more excited now!


----------



## lucylu79

Started taking FA in June, been nearly a month and my AF has come 7 days early...Could it be linked?


----------



## Katerina_

Hi, I'm also WTT in October. I'm new at this forum and I'm so glad my friend shared it with me :) 

I'm 26, my husband is 27. We've been together for 9 years and married for just over a year. We always wanted a baby, but weren't settled and financially ready until recently. The reason for waiting is that I'm on Roaccutane (medication for acne). I hope that I'll stop it after my next visit to the doctor (end of July), after which I'll have to wait another 6 weeks before trying to conceive. 

I'm so anxious to finally stop contraception :) Especially since EVERYONE around me seems to be pregnant or just had a baby. I think there is at least 10 pregnancies/babies around me at the moment :) 

I've started taking folic acid, since I've read that the longer one takes it before conceiving the better. I'm also trying to channel the frustration from waiting to exercise :) I'm quite fit, but I want to have the strongest core I can when I get pregnant. Anyway it's my way of dealing with anxiety :)


----------



## zazie

Hi, I think this is the thread for me too. Not 100% if we are sticking with September as I started a new job recently but I suppose we'll make a definite decision nearer the time. I am finding it so hard to wait. Katerina, like you everyone around me seems to be pregnant at the moment! And DH who at one stage was the one wanting to wait is really keen now. He doesn't usually bring up ttc but last night he was asking how long we had to wait. So, so tempted just to go for it but I must be strong as I know I will be happier and healthier if I can just wait until I lose a little wait and am in my job longer.


----------



## sweetmere

Hi ladies. DH and I ended up pregnant after three months of trying and unfortunately at 5 weeks and 6 days I miscarried. I am heartbroken but will be joining you guys again. WTT this fall as was the original plan.


----------



## 07janet

Excited to try again but scare.


----------



## Kristina6292

Hi all, sorry haven't been able to read the whole thread. Me and my husband are hoping to start trying in October, only chose then because it's when my pill runs out. We've been married for 9 weeks, and have a little boy Tyler who's just turned 2. 
Just wondering how you all chose then to start trying? I don't know whether to just start now and throw the pills out?


----------



## Willow82

Kristina6292 said:


> Hi all, sorry haven't been able to read the whole thread. Me and my husband are hoping to start trying in October, only chose then because it's when my pill runs out. We've been married for 9 weeks, and have a little boy Tyler who's just turned 2.
> Just wondering how you all chose then to start trying? I don't know whether to just start now and throw the pills out?

We said that when LO turned 2 in September we would start trying again. I would rather he be nearer 3 and be more independent by the time a new baby came along. However. I'm impatient and we're moving to ntnp from now until September.


----------



## Kristina6292

Yeah that's what we were thinking of doing, and if it happens, it happens. Obviously the sooner the better lol. :thumbup:


----------



## misspriss

Hello ladies, I'd like to join. I'm 26, DH 24. We have a DS who is 16 months. I had a surprise pregnancy in june which ended in an early loss. I wanted to start TTC right away, but DH wants to wait a few months and I need to lose some weight to have a healthier start. I am still breastfeeding DS and plan to until at least 2 years, preferably longer. 

So having talked with DH last night, he is still not on board for actively TTC right now, so we are NTNP for a few months, probably October but maybe September. It's really just one cycle we have to wait for, but it seems like forever to me. I so want to be pregnant again, the waiting is so difficult! 

I started prenatals after my chemical in June, I figure my body might be a bit depleted after the pregnancy and breastfeeding for over a year. I am currently taking New Chapter Organics Perfect Prenatal, New Chapter Organics Prenatal Wholemega, and 3000 IU extra Vitamin D3. Next week (when my current pills run out) I am switching to Vitamin Code RAW prenatal, Alternating Garden of Life Ocean's Mom and New Chapter Organics Wolemega for my DHA, the same 3000 IU of Vitamin D3, Calcium and magnesium supplements, and additional magnesium citrate. *Whew* That is a lot! I plan to keep these up, while also going on a slightly calorie restricted diet to lose the weight I need to while I am waiting. 

I've lost 11lbs since the chemical in June. I need to lose 15-29 more. I would like to lost AT LEAST 5 more before we even had a chance at being pregnant (in the next two weeks, since we ARE NTNP) and hopefully another 10 before my fertile time in September. I try NOT to lose much in the TWW, just in case (which was an 11 day wait last cycle...not TWW)

Anyway, enough rambling...


----------



## Kristina6292

Went to Kiddicare yesterday and got some Pregnacare for £1! :)


----------



## misspriss

Kristina6292 said:


> Went to Kiddicare yesterday and got some Pregnacare for £1! :)

Nice! I won't say how much I spent on my meds...:blush: But I got 20% off!

Since I want my kids pretty close together and my diet isn't stellar, I really want to make sure I take stuff for a while!


----------



## atleastthree

Kristina6292 said:


> Hi all, sorry haven't been able to read the whole thread. Me and my husband are hoping to start trying in October, only chose then because it's when my pill runs out. We've been married for 9 weeks, and have a little boy Tyler who's just turned 2.
> Just wondering how you all chose then to start trying? I don't know whether to just start now and throw the pills out?

Start now! You don't know how long it'll take... :)


----------



## atleastthree

Hey ladies... After we didn't conceive in July (unplanned ooopsie 2 days after June's AF got me stuck in the dreaded TWW! ), we're back to our original plan to TTC #2 from September! Our DD will turn 1 mid-August. I'm Hoping to lose a ton of weight before September. Anyone else wanting to slim down before TTC?


----------



## misspriss

I am trying to lose weight! I had a surprise pregnancy and June and it ended in an early loss. DH and I talked about me getting healthier, which I had planned before getting pregnant again. Since my loss in June, I have lost 12lbs. I have started doing some walking, and plan to start an exercise regimen in August (also, so I can be adjusted to it before start TTC so I can keep it up when pregnant, etc). I have about 14 more to lose before I will be "happy", although I'd consider losing 4 a healthier weight to be pregnant at. Anywhere between the 4 and 14, I think I will be great. I see myself making that by sept/oct.

I talked with DH last night and we are definitely on board for Sept! Depending on where I am health-wise, it will determine how excited I am about Sept or if I'd rather wait and try for Oct.


----------



## atleastthree

Good plan! I lost 44lb from my first pregnancy by doing 1.5hrs of walking every other day and eating paleo. It was a healthy steady weight loss. Hoping to lose the final 20lbs before mid-September. (Yes, I gained 60+lbs with #1... Hoping for a healthy 20-30lb gain with #2)


----------



## misspriss

Nice! I lost 18lbs last fall soley by eating Primal and EBF. I couldn't sustain the lifestyle though, DH doesn't eat veggies and I can't afford to both buy a meat heavy diet AND two menus, AND cook two meals every day.

So I'm pretty much doing IIFYM, loosely based on the Zone with Primal influences :D

I only gained 33lbs with my first pregnancy, (33 week preemie though) which I easily lost most of EBF, I lost the rest doing Primal but gained most of it back since (that was last fall). I was overweight when I got pregnant with DS. I am looking to be at least 30lbs lighter pre-pregnancy than I was with my first pregnancy. I'm 16lbs lighter now, only 14 to go!


----------



## Katerina_

Hi all :) 

Just wanted to share my excitement with someone. I saw my doctor yesterday and I'm off Roaccutane :happydance: :happydance::happydance: Which means that I will be able to stop birth control pills (I hate being on them) in one month and then start TTC in two months, which brings us to the beginning of October. 

However, I decided that, since Roaccutane really took its toll on me (for the past few months I felt so exhausted :sleep:, had to stop running due to joint pains, not to mention extremely fragile skin), I will not start TTC until I feel like myself again. I hope that I'll be fine in two months of course. 

Anyway my 2 months countdown begins :wohoo:, and now I just have to deal with the wait :) How is everyone coping? What are you doing to prepare yourself?


----------



## misspriss

I'm doing great! I only have to get through this cycle and then next cycle we can TTC!!

I'm still losing weight, not as fast as I'd hoped, but slower weight loss will probably stick, while really quick is probably more likely to come back.

I started taking my prenatals in June, just a prenatal, fish oil, and vitamin D. Last week I changed my prenatal, added calcium + mag, and an additional magnesium supplement. I actually started feeling markedly improved after I did that, I think it's the magnesium. Apparently, it's very easy to get depleted in that when you get stressed. It helps you sleep, lose weight, helps with anxiety & depression, it's the bomb. It can also help keep you from getting pre-eclampsia (well, being deficient can lead to pre-e, so I'm guessing being not deficient can help prevent it?). 

I haven't yet started my gym workout routine like I had planned to by now, but I am walking the neighborhood in the evenings, some days I go over a half hour (I shoot for 21+ minutes), some days I can only manage 10 minutes due to the heat, but I try and do it every day it isn't raining. I take the stairs at work. In fact, sometimes when I want to go up one floor, I will go down one, then up two, etc - just to keep it challenging. 

I plan to use either OPKs or my fertility monitor, I don't know which...whichever one gives me a better price on sticks I guess. I also plan to use softcups (I already have some leftover from trying for AF) I am unsure on whether or not to buy preseed....I think if we don't get pregnant in sept, I'll buy it for oct. 

Aaand on the other front, I plan to buy some special lingerie and toys, you know, make it fun for DH (he gets anxious when he knows we are "trying"). Arrange some date nights with babysitter, you know? :D


----------



## Katerina_

misspriss said:


> I started taking my prenatals in June, just a prenatal, fish oil, and vitamin D. Last week I changed my prenatal, added calcium + mag, and an additional magnesium supplement. I actually started feeling markedly improved after I did that, I think it's the magnesium. Apparently, it's very easy to get depleted in that when you get stressed. It helps you sleep, lose weight, helps with anxiety & depression, it's the bomb. It can also help keep you from getting pre-eclampsia (well, being deficient can lead to pre-e, so I'm guessing being not deficient can help prevent it?).

Thanks for sharing. I'm just taking FA, but I think I'll switch to the "conception" vitamins, when I run out and as my TTC gets nearer. 



> I haven't yet started my gym workout routine like I had planned to by now, but I am walking the neighborhood in the evenings, some days I go over a half hour (I shoot for 21+ minutes), some days I can only manage 10 minutes due to the heat, but I try and do it every day it isn't raining. I take the stairs at work. In fact, sometimes when I want to go up one floor, I will go down one, then up two, etc - just to keep it challenging.

Good job! I've heard good things about "30 day shred" workouts. It's something you could do indoors and they are about 20 minutes long. Just a thought :)



> Aaand on the other front, I plan to buy some special lingerie and toys, you know, make it fun for DH (he gets anxious when he knows we are "trying"). Arrange some date nights with babysitter, you know? :D

Haha, I know what you're talking about )) Although, I was thinking more for myself, because between feeling exhausted from Roaccutane and the effects of the birth control pills, I feel like having enough sex for TTC will take some effort for me :blush:

And I guess by the time we start TTC, my husband will be sick of me talking about it all the time. He really wants a baby and I notice that he makes long term plans around it and asks questions about various baby-related staff, but... I know he a lot more introverted than me, and that sometimes my need to talk everything through a 1000 times is too much for him. Does anyone else has the same issue?


----------



## misspriss

Katerina_ said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> I started taking my prenatals in June, just a prenatal, fish oil, and vitamin D. Last week I changed my prenatal, added calcium + mag, and an additional magnesium supplement. I actually started feeling markedly improved after I did that, I think it's the magnesium. Apparently, it's very easy to get depleted in that when you get stressed. It helps you sleep, lose weight, helps with anxiety & depression, it's the bomb. It can also help keep you from getting pre-eclampsia (well, being deficient can lead to pre-e, so I'm guessing being not deficient can help prevent it?).
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I'm just taking FA, but I think I'll switch to the "conception" vitamins, when I run out and as my TTC gets nearer.Click to expand...

Well, I had a baby less than 2 years ago, and we have been breastfeeding ever since. I've read a lot about "second sibling syndrome" (probably bunk, but....) and closely spaced sibling issues with the mother's body. Since I had a health issue with my last pregnancy, I don't want to chance it with this one!



Katerina_ said:


> I haven't yet started my gym workout routine like I had planned to by now, but I am walking the neighborhood in the evenings, some days I go over a half hour (I shoot for 21+ minutes), some days I can only manage 10 minutes due to the heat, but I try and do it every day it isn't raining. I take the stairs at work. In fact, sometimes when I want to go up one floor, I will go down one, then up two, etc - just to keep it challenging.
> 
> Good job! I've heard good things about "30 day shred" workouts. It's something you could do indoors and they are about 20 minutes long. Just a thought :)Click to expand...

LOL thanks! I've actually tried them, and they are great - but they WILL kick your butt. My sister, who is the most athletic person I know IRL, who works out 4-5 days a week, etc played college basketball last year - SHE still says they kick her butt! I should probably try it, but it's a stretch from taking 30 minute walks to the 30-day shred! It's also not that sustainable, I wouldn't keep doing it when I get pregnant - I fully intend to keep walking, IYKWIM? I don't really want to do something "just to lose weight" that I can't keep up when pregnant, to some degree. 



Katerina_ said:


> Aaand on the other front, I plan to buy some special lingerie and toys, you know, make it fun for DH (he gets anxious when he knows we are "trying"). Arrange some date nights with babysitter, you know? :D
> 
> Haha, I know what you're talking about )) Although, I was thinking more for myself, because between feeling exhausted from Roaccutane and the effects of the birth control pills, I feel like having enough sex for TTC will take some effort for me :blush:
> 
> And I guess by the time we start TTC, my husband will be sick of me talking about it all the time. He really wants a baby and I notice that he makes long term plans around it and asks questions about various baby-related staff, but... I know he a lot more introverted than me, and that sometimes my need to talk everything through a 1000 times is too much for him. Does anyone else has the same issue?Click to expand...

Sometimes I feel like that too, but honestly? Since I started the new supplements, I have soooo much energy. It may be a combination of the vitamins building up, me eating healthier, and exercising and losing weight, but I started feeling it I swear when I started taking the magnesium. Yesterday I felt like I'd had a double shot of espresso - without the jitters. I was super productive and in a great mood all day. Today, I just feel like I've had a coffee - DS woke up in the middle of the night last night and there was the most annoying bug (or frog) outside keeping me awake, so I didn't sleep as good.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi. I am new to this...I have posted a few things in other threads, but came across this one and its me! We are technically wtt until Oct because we suffered a mmc in June (D&C June 30). We actually got the ok to ttc now, but think we will wait until Oct. AF came surprisingly like it should have but it was not normal. Then I thought it ended, but now spotting again after nothing for 2 days. So my body just needs to adjust I guess. I have no clue as I have never been thru this before.


----------



## misspriss

:hugs: MommytoLBG

I had an early miscarriage in June, although it was so early no medical intervention was needed. I wish I could give you some advice but I don't know :hugs:


----------



## MommytoLBG

We found out at our first u/s (9w2d) that there was no hb and baby stopped growing at 6w4d. So now just waiting for body to be normal so we can ttc soon. Hopefully as soon as oct. 

Your little guy is adorable!! What a personality! :)


----------



## misspriss

It was a lovely picture that captured his personality...I keep it to remind me when he's having quite a fit what a happy boy he is usually :)


----------



## atleastthree

Hey girlies :) Checking in... News: had my growing-into-the-cheek wisdom tooth removed a couple of days ago - didn't want to be in pain throughout next pregnancy coz OB said that it's risky getting it removed while preggo. Sooo relieved now, pain's gone and another stress factor out of the way! My advice is if you have teeth issues, sort them out before TTC! Weightlosswise: currently 175lbs, aiming to be 150 by September, so 25lbs to go! (I'll be happy with 20). How is everyone's weight? xx


----------



## MommytoLBG

misspriss said:


> It was a lovely picture that captured his personality...I keep it to remind me when he's having quite a fit what a happy boy he is usually :)

They are my favorite kinds of pictures! :)


----------



## misspriss

It's irritiating me this morning. I have gained a pound this week. Not just today, it has been there the last 3 days so I don't think it's water or anything. I don't understand, I haven't changed anything. I am BETTER about logging my food, I've been eating BETTER foods, and now I am not only GAINING (okay, just 1lb, but when I should be LOSING it feels like I gained 2 lbs!) weight, but my milk supply has been declining (so I don't feel comfortable cutting calories anymore than I am already!).

I was down to 138, now I'm back up to 139.

25lbs in one month is quite a lot! I want to lose 14 in the next month, but I'm being realistic 4-8 is about as much as I'm going to get. 2lbs per week is about the most you can ask for safely. I'm currently losing 1/week. That will probably put me at around 133 come TTC time. I'd REALLY like for that to be 130, but I am not sure.

I'm so irritated, I'm having a Dr.Pepper this morning. I can afford it, calorie wise. But I was losing 1-2lbs/week when I was fitting in dr.peppers (in my calorie/macro counts). Now I cut that out, and started eating more protein, I am GAINING weight.


----------



## 07janet

Hi ladies can I join??:flower: I suffer a miscarriage at 8wks back in jan2014 going to try in October the countdown has begun so excited but still nervous :nope: just hoping this time everything works out.


----------



## misspriss

Welcome 07Janet!!! So sorry about your loss :hugs:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi 07Janet! Sorry about your loss. :hugs: I am excited, nervous, scared, so many emotions about ttc. Our time is soon. 

miss priss~ are you also working out a lot? If it's a 1 lb scale gain could it be muscle mass and not actual weight? I'd like to lose 8-10 lbs prior to October as well. I am watching what I eat for the most part (ice cream is my guilty pleasure)...but I struggle with exercise. I hate cardio but love yoga and Pilates. A lot of success for many with 30 day shred but.... :neutral:


----------



## misspriss

No, just doing mild cardio - no strength training. It's gone again today, so I netted 0 this week. I swear sometimes I just need to relax and have a soda I think. Or less protein. I didn't have a protein smoothie for breakfast yesterday and I lost that pesky pound by this morning?

I don't have access to strength training equipment right now, but I plan to join a gym ASAP. DH has been putting it off, but I may go join without him this afternoon? I am tired of waiting on him!


----------



## sweetmere

Lots of other losses in here :( so sorry ladies. Praying for our rainbows.


----------



## MommytoLBG

misspriss ~ ugh frustrating.  I am clueless when it comes to actually figuring out carbs proteins fats etc...I can track calories and all that but ratios forget it...I have celiac disease so sometimes it's hard enough to figure out that let alone track the rest! Wish I could offer more advice.

sweet mere ~ so many losses. Hope we all get our rainbows soon. :dust:


----------



## tverb84

misspriss said:


> No, just doing mild cardio - no strength training. It's gone again today, so I netted 0 this week. I swear sometimes I just need to relax and have a soda I think. Or less protein. I didn't have a protein smoothie for breakfast yesterday and I lost that pesky pound by this morning?
> 
> I don't have access to strength training equipment right now, but I plan to join a gym ASAP. DH has been putting it off, but I may go join without him this afternoon? I am tired of waiting on him!

I joined Goodlife Fitness in October 2011 and it was one of the best decisions I've ever made. I love going not to mention I've gained muscles I never knew I could have.


----------



## atleastthree

misspriss said:


> It's irritiating me this morning. I have gained a pound this week. Not just today, it has been there the last 3 days so I don't think it's water or anything. I don't understand, I haven't changed anything. I am BETTER about logging my food, I've been eating BETTER foods, and now I am not only GAINING (okay, just 1lb, but when I should be LOSING it feels like I gained 2 lbs!) weight, but my milk supply has been declining (so I don't feel comfortable cutting calories anymore than I am already!).
> 
> I was down to 138, now I'm back up to 139.
> 
> 25lbs in one month is quite a lot! I want to lose 14 in the next month, but I'm being realistic 4-8 is about as much as I'm going to get. 2lbs per week is about the most you can ask for safely. I'm currently losing 1/week. That will probably put me at around 133 come TTC time. I'd REALLY like for that to be 130, but I am not sure.
> 
> I'm so irritated, I'm having a Dr.Pepper this morning. I can afford it, calorie wise. But I was losing 1-2lbs/week when I was fitting in dr.peppers (in my calorie/macro counts). Now I cut that out, and started eating more protein, I am GAINING weight.

Losing weight is a weird thing! I have days when I lose 1kg in a day and then gain it again without changing anything in my diet. The body goes through weird phases of retaining and releasing nutrients to do its thing... That's why it's perhaps wiser to weigh ourselves every 5 or so days rather than every day.


----------



## misspriss

I only try to twice a week, but if I have gained I will weigh again for a couple times to see if it drops off...


----------



## Kristina6292

Haven't been on here for a couple of weeks! Hello new ladies!! Exciting times ahead.. :)
As for the weight loss, I've been attempting to lose mine for months but have no motivation, I want to lose 7-10lbs, which I know doesn't sound a lot but I'm finding it really hard. I crave sugar all day.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi Kristina! I am also wanting to lose the same. And tho it's not a lot like you said I struggle with it too. My greatest challenge is working out. Ugh...hate it. But I really want to lose it prior to ttc in Oct.


----------

